

Ask HN: Resources for female founders? - katieben

Who knows of resources out there specifically for female founders/entrepreneurs?<p>I know of two:<p>- Women 2.0
- SharpSkirts<p>What else do you know of? Thanks all. (:
======
helwr
check out Quora, there are many female founders there

